# Do you think I have IBS?



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been quite ill recently and I've been beginning to suspect that I may have IBS. Perhaps you people could tell me if you agree?For over 2 years I've always gotten frequent indigestion, and sometimes heartburn. A sort of uneasy feeling in the stomach when eating some foods too. Very often going to the toilet is quite awkward, just not, well, normal. Sometimes I get a terrible pain in my uh, well my backside, after or before going to the toilet. I get a rumbling in my lower stomach a lot.A couple of months ago I thought I had a bladder infection because I had to go to the toilet quite a lot (the front way, lol) and I started getting lower-lower abdominal cramps. The doctor gave me antibiotics for it saying it could be an infection but nothing came up in the tests. The cramps and problems using the toilet completely went away but then one day I pigged out on like a quarterpound burger with cheese and some chips, and crisps for lunch as well, then a bacon sandwich for dinner, and low and behold, the cramps came back. My lower abdomen feels quite swollen too. I have read that problems urinating can be a symptom of IBS too...When I was having the cramps quite badly before my stomach was very bloated too, and I do suffer from quite bad anxiety and sometimes fatigue.I think that's just about all my symptoms, but it's worth mentioning that my Mum has quite bad IBS, so if it's heredatory then that's worth mentioning.It's a really awkward time as I've just been with a new girlfriend for about a month and we've been really hitting it off, things would be great if I wasn't constantly worrying and having pains.I'd like to ask for your advice so that I can try cutting out some foods and things to save myself the embarassment of having a camera shoved up my arse for the time being.Thankyou


----------



## 22956 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi, I am not sure if you have IBS or not. Some of your symptoms seem like IBS, but from what I understand IBS is usually diagnosed after all other diseases or possibilities are eliminated. If your mom has IBS talk to her about it too. But I would suggest going to a doctor


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

My doctor's appointment is on Monday. The symptoms are getting more and more like IBS every day, and I seem to have just about every symptom on the list apart from incontinence, and nothing else seems to match all these symptoms.Does anybody have any advice on coping with the pain until Monday? It's so awkward to get a doctor's appointment here.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not all people have incontenence issues with IBS, a few do, but it is not a classic you have to have it symptom.You could try peppermint tea or Peppermint Altoids (the regular kind, not sugarless). The peppermint can sometimes ease pain for some people.A heating pad can help some people as well.K.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thankyou, I will try these things







hopefully will keep me from going insane until I can see the doctor.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there,nobody on here can tell you if you have IBS or not, that really is best left for your doctor! There are lots of diseases that have similar symptoms to IBS, so its very important you get seen.K has given you some very good ideas- chamomile tea may also be soothing for you.Nikki xx


----------

